# Salary Delay



## amsafar (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, I am working in Dubai for a Abu Dhabi based private company for the past 4 years. Facing with long delayed salaries which is accumulated up to 8 months lag now. I am expecting another job offer soon. I have few questions regarding filing a case with Ministry of labour: 

1. Can I file a case after getting the offer and get clearance from Ministry of labour to change the job, so that I don't have big concerns even if it takes few months to reolve.

2. How long ministry of labour takes to give me clearance to change the visa to the new company. My new compayy cannot wait more than one month after confirmin the job offer.

3. As I am working in Dubai currently, can I file my case at Dubai Ministry of labour office.

4. Will I have enough time to change my family visa (they are living with me in Dubai) within one month from the date of my visa cancelaltion.

5. Any other formalities are required to complete the visa transfer myself & my family.

6. My current visa is form Abu Dhabi Free Zone.

Can some one advise to the above please.


----------



## Majdi Zaiter (Mar 13, 2012)

Dear it will take long time to solve this problem 

Just open a case in the ministry of labours


----------

